# How to check domain authority and domain age in PHP



## sangeethas (May 2, 2014)

Can anyone help me to find domain authority and domain age using php language for list of websites. thanks in advance


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

This link will show you how to grab a domain's age (using PHP) ...
This link is a lot more involved but may be useful in determining it's authority ...


----------



## sangeethas (May 2, 2014)

Nice resources and its very helpful me to finish my project. thanks


----------

